# Predator!



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice picture.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Nice picture.


Thanks. I used to think the idea of putting a camera in a cell phone was ridiculous. But now appreciate the wisdom of it. Now...when I see something to catch....the camera is in my pocket instead of its case at home.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

What kind of bug is that?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like an assassin bug. There are many different kinds.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Yep, one of the many varieties of assassin bugs. Most are very timid and the moment you approach they will push the prey off of their proboscus and hide. But not this one! He/she ignored me while I took a dozen photos....and was still sucking yellow jacket juice when I walked away.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

That flower is covered in yellow jackets! What kind of flower is that?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I take it they harpoon their prey? Or grab it and then stick it?

Interesting bug!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

robo mantis said:


> That flower is covered in yellow jackets! What kind of flower is that?


It is a camellia. It is also usually covered with honey bees but when I took the pic it was still a little cool for them to begin foraging.
They also like Japanese beetles....



BeeGhost said:


> I take it they harpoon their prey? Or grab it and then stick it?


My understanding is that they harpoon it. They secrete an anesthetic compound at the tip of their proboscis so that their prey don’t know they’ve been stuck. Then, as they suck out the juices the target gets weak and, of course, dies.

In the southernmost parts of the US as well as in South America there are some that will stick sleeping people and they can spread chagas disease. A very serious illness that can cause lifelong complications and even death.


----------

